# F-18 firing missile image



## a_majoor (8 Jun 2013)

http://theaviationist.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/06/F-18-shooting.jpg


----------



## estoguy (23 Jun 2013)

Awesome pic!


----------



## Gunshark (3 Jul 2013)

Sexy.


----------



## Journeyman (3 Jul 2013)

...and unlike most selfies, you can't see the duck face.


----------



## GAP (3 Jul 2013)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> ...and unlike most selfies, you can't see the duck face.



That does not mean he/she is not doing one....just that we can't see it....


----------



## cbear42 (1 Aug 2013)

Flying one of those would be amazing...not in the cards for me though  :crybaby:


----------



## a_majoor (26 Sep 2013)

Another awesome shot involving skydiving and rockets this time (this seems to be the appropriate thread for it):

http://www.vandenberg.af.mil/shared/media/photodb/photos/070607-F-6439T-001.JPG (Full size)

and the story here:

http://www.slate.com/blogs/bad_astronomy/2013/09/25/going_up_going_down_skydiving_into_a_rocket_launch.html



> Going Up, Going Down: Skydiving into a Rocket Launch
> 619
> 161
> By Phil Plait
> ...


----------



## cupper (27 Sep 2013)

Awesome!


----------

